# QUEENSTOWN | New Zealand



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

That time of the year again, my annual trip to Queenstown, Otago. It never fails to impress me and keeps on getting better and better. I love the new laneways, the many new restaurants that are being launched by celebrity chefs, the friendly people and the never ending list of things to do and see. I am very grateful to be a part of this amazing Country :cheers:

Firstly, the flight over South Island to Queenstown ....


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Arriving in fabulous Queenstown. Many millionaires from across the Globe are buying up the smaller homes, demolishing them and building mansions along the shoreline of crystal clear Lake Wakatipu ....


*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 1*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent aerial shots...:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Linguine said:


> magnificent aerial shots...:cheers:


Thank you :hug:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 2*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ARTIFORT (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Not bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

ARTIFORT said:


> :drool:


Thanks :hug:



ikops said:


> Not bad.


It will do


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 3*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

absolutely a beautiful place to relax.


----------



## John Nicollet Mall (May 5, 2012)

Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

DWest said:


> absolutely a beautiful place to relax.


A fantastic place for it although I could quite easily live there, the place has everything that you could possible want. I didn't want to leave 



John Nicollet Mall said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 4*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 5*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 6*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 7*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 8*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 9*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 10*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

*17 AUGUST 2012 | SHOTOVER RIVER + JET | PART 11*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 5*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 6*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 7*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 8*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 9*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

lovely resort town.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> lovely resort town.


:cheers: :hug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 10*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 11*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 12*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 13*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 14*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 15*


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

*20 + 21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 16*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 17*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 18*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## scurt/2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sydney, 

I just have to join the rest of the fellas thankin' you for the pics from NZ you constantly upload here, on SSC. Amazing country and amazing pictures. Big thank you for sharing that with us!

And yes, Queenstown seems to be the jewel of the crown. I just wonder how is it going to be looking in 30 years from now. Is the fast-growing going to take its toll or it'll still stay unspoiled by the touch of the nowadays fuss and heat, as it seems to be the case right now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

scurt/2 said:


> Sydney,
> 
> I just have to join the rest of the fellas thankin' you for the pics from NZ you constantly upload here, on SSC. Amazing country and amazing pictures. Big thank you for sharing that with us!
> 
> And yes, Queenstown seems to be the jewel of the crown. I just wonder how is it going to be looking in 30 years from now. Is the fast-growing going to take its toll or it'll still stay unspoiled by the touch of the nowadays fuss and heat, as it seems to be the case right now?


Thanks, that is very kind of you :hug: One thing you must know about Kiwi's is that they generally despise development and commercialisation so many new projects are met with disapproval - rampant development is kept in check  Also, population growth is generally slow and manageable which is probably New Zealand's saving grace. I once read that if they allowed everybody who wants to live here into the Country the population would double. Strict immigration controls and relatively low birth rate will ensure that growth is not out of control. I wouldn't be to concerned. I hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 19*


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Old western cowboys movie set?


----------

